# BJJ Self Defense Book



## Kempojujutsu (Jan 21, 2003)

Picked Up a new Book on BJJ. The book covers self defense. Royce and Charles Gracie cover all the techniques. The Book cost $30.00. Has anyone seen this book.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2003)

I have a copy but haven't studied it yet. The books are everywhere it seems--they must really be pushing it.


----------



## rachel (Jun 10, 2003)

I just picked that book up today along with "Jujitsu. Basic techniques of the gentle art" by George Kirby. One of the guys in my class had them with him last night and they looked good. Lots of great techniques. We've tried some in class already.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 10, 2003)

I have the Royce & Charles Gracie Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Self-Defense book.  It has some really good stuff -- especially the headlock escapes.  And it has some bad stuff -- especially the knife defenses.

A better Jiu Jitsu book is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Theory and Technique by Renzo and Royler Gracie  (Renzo and Charles are brothers, Royce and Royler are brothers).  The dozen or so pages on theory in this book are probably the best martial arts text I've read anywhere.  The full-color illustrated techniques are very well laid out.

Gene Simco has written some highly respected books on Brazilian Jiu Jitsu available at www.jiu-jitsu.net .  These are considered the best by Jiu-Jitsu practitioners.

The Kirby book Rachel mentions covers traditional Japanese Jujitsu and is not as expensively produced as the Gracie books.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> * it has some bad stuff -- especially the knife defenses.
> 
> . *



That was my exact thoughts on the knife stuff. The other thing they don't show any striking before going into any technique.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2005)

When they started these books, I was excited. Now there are so many books in the series that I feel they're recycling material to get money from people (like me!) who'll buy any books on the subject. It's overdone.

Anyone gotten a copy of Helio Gracie's book yet?


----------

